# How to get work as a climber?



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey all, Im new here, and to the biz. We had a bunch of tree problems on the property to we called a tree guy, I worked as his groundie for the day, and at the end he sent me up in his gear to do some pruning/dead wooding of another tree. I fell in love with it, and I knew its what I wanted to do as a career. I have some basic equipment, and Im working with him to train me some, but how does one get a climbing job without "professional" experience? or get a job at a tree co in general? any help would be appreciated. Im looking daily and applying wherever I can, but some pointers would be helpful. I have no CDL, just landscaping experience. 

thanks guys, this is a great field and I really want to be apart of it. 

Kermit


----------



## treemandan (Oct 10, 2012)

Its all luck, dumb luck.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 10, 2012)

Find a good professional crew that will hire you as a groundy, brush dragger whatever it takes to get in the door. Listen to what they say, do what your told. Let them know your interest and as you prove yourself and the need arises they will start getting you in the tree.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 10, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> Find a good professional crew that will hire you as a groundy, brush dragger whatever it takes to get in the door. Listen to what they say, do what your told. Let them know your interest and as you prove yourself and the need arises they will start getting you in the tree.



Is that how you went about it?


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 10, 2012)

thanks for the info guys. Ive been applying, but most places say they need someone with years of experience even for a ground person. then youve got your good 'ol craigslist people with ads like this: 

Profeshunel tree guy needed ASAP must have expeeriance. 

I think there might just be a plethera of small companies around here that "do tree work" and arent arborists at all. I just moved into the area so I can't be sure. Back in RI there were a few big names, northeastern, mikes professional, etc. but even for a groundie position here they want 2+ years, a CDL, bucket truck, etc. Not sure if im doing something wrong. 

Im going to get an arborist license, and go to climbing school, but its a rough time. (as im sure it is for everyone)


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 10, 2012)

KermitTheFrog said:


> thanks for the info guys. Ive been applying, but most places say they need someone with years of experience even for a ground person. then youve got your good 'ol craigslist people with ads like this:
> 
> Profeshunel tree guy needed ASAP must have expeeriance.
> 
> ...



What part of CT are you in?? The CDL would be a big selling feature. I have a moron I drag around for that reason alone.

Edit: And I can't see why anyone would require 2+ years experience for a ground position. I could train a guy to be useful in two weeks or so, providing I had the work and the right variety of jobs. It really isn't rocket science, but it does help if you're not a moron. lol.


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 10, 2012)

Just moved to putnam this summer. I was working construction to get by and got laid off in july. in and out of work for a year or so


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 10, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Is that how you went about it?



nope but I had an arborist with 30+ years of experience who was semi retired as a neighbor and learned a lot from him... and educated myself with newer techniques through books and here. But with out the original base it may not as went as well or safe as it did.

How about you Dan... or did you just get stoned one day and wake up in a canopy wondering WTF is going on.


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 10, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> What part of CT are you in?? The CDL would be a big selling feature. I have a moron I drag around for that reason alone.
> 
> Edit: And I can't see why anyone would require 2+ years experience for a ground position. I could train a guy to be useful in two weeks or so, providing I had the work and the right variety of jobs. It really isn't rocket science, but it does help if you're not a moron. lol.



see thats where I come into the problem. Ive had plenty of experience doing this work either on my own or for someone else. I worked for Pawtucket, RI DPW driving trucks, mowing, cemetery work, etc. I did everything. I know how to do the job, but they want lots of experience. (all the ones Im seeing anyways) I can see wanting LOTS of knowledge for a climber, dont want a moron up there, but for a ground guy?? Granted, I want to be a climber, but ill settle for anything that gets me in the door. I went to college, ive done everything from scrubbing toilets to security at a pharmaceutical plant. Im sure I can do the job but Im not getting the time of day from these guys. Just aggrivating really. I want to learn and work.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 10, 2012)

KermitTheFrog said:


> see thats where I come into the problem. Ive had plenty of experience doing this work either on my own or for someone else. I worked for Pawtucket, RI DPW driving trucks, mowing, cemetery work, etc. I did everything. I know how to do the job, but they want lots of experience. (all the ones Im seeing anyways) I can see wanting LOTS of knowledge for a climber, dont want a moron up there, but for a ground guy?? Granted, I want to be a climber, but ill settle for anything that gets me in the door. I went to college, ive done everything from scrubbing toilets to security at a pharmaceutical plant. Im sure I can do the job but Im not getting the time of day from these guys. Just aggrivating really. I want to learn and work.



Himmm a little out of the way up there.


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 10, 2012)

I did, I live in Putnam, CT now.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 10, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> He already did, if you were paying attention. Jeez, you're like a loose cannon today!!



wtf are you talking about... lol:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 10, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> Himmm a little out of the way up there.



agreed. Im seeing jobs out near hartford and in the southern end, hard to do that. My last job was in south kingstown/southern charlestown RI. I had a 3.5-4 hour commute daily. that was nooo good lol My jeep has a 5" lift and 33s, not exactly a great long commute vehicle


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 10, 2012)

KermitTheFrog said:


> agreed. Im seeing jobs out near hartford and in the southern end, hard to do that. My last job was in south kingstown/southern charlestown RI. I had a 3.5-4 hour commute daily. that was nooo good lol My jeep has a 5" lift and 33s, not exactly a great long commute vehicle



Well I have a few jobs coming up if I can work you in you would have to drive to the Hartford area and you wont get rich but as long as your old, slow and fat I can maybe give you a small modicum of knowledge.


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 10, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> Well I have a few jobs coming up if I can work you in you would have to drive to the Hartford area and you wont get rich but as long as your old, slow and fat I can maybe give you a small modicum of knowledge.



haha thatd be great! however im 23, tall and skinny.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 10, 2012)

KermitTheFrog said:


> haha thatd be great! however im 23, tall and skinny.



ah fack I already have one of them... are you a little slow upstairs? maybe there is still hope.


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 10, 2012)

If you catch me on a day I have a migraine, you could convince me I was in reality Marty McFly


----------



## treemandan (Oct 10, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> nope but I had an arborist with 30+ years of experience who was semi retired as a neighbor and learned a lot from him... and educated myself with newer techniques through books and here. But with out the original base it may not as went as well or safe as it did.
> 
> How about you Dan... or did you just get stoned one day and wake up in a canopy wondering WTF is going on.



I just looked in the yellow pages under TREE.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 10, 2012)

I started dragging brush for Asplundh, then became a climber and got tired for flirting with death 2 feet away from me, then i got hired where im at now and the owner retired and sold out to me and another guy, it was a long way to the top lol


----------



## newsawtooth (Oct 10, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> or did you just get stoned one day and wake up in a canopy wondering WTF is going on.



I wish I could attribute it to one youthful indiscretion. No, all indications are this #### was on purpose. Which probably makes it worse.


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys, Im still learning and Im learning alot just from reading on the site. I have an opportunity to *possibly* be trained by a local climber, he works on the side for himself though so not sure about a real job there. but any training would be good for me. He's very old school, but knows his stuff. I worked with him once at my house and took down 5 damaged trees. 

Im reading the tree climbers companion daily and practicing my knots. Hopefully if I land a job as a groundie I wont be corralled into the "dont know any knots" catagory haha I come from a hiking/ rapelling backround so I know that knots are extremely important, and I strive to know them all. 

Keep the stories coming, being unemployed its nice to have stories to read!! 

kermit


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2012)

KermitTheFrog said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys, Im still learning and Im learning alot just from reading on the site. I have an opportunity to *possibly* be trained by a local climber, he works on the side for himself though so not sure about a real job there. but any training would be good for me. He's very old school, but knows his stuff. I worked with him once at my house and took down 5 damaged trees.
> 
> Im reading the tree climbers companion daily and practicing my knots. Hopefully if I land a job as a groundie I wont be corralled into the "dont know any knots" catagory haha I come from a hiking/ rapelling backround so I know that knots are extremely important, and I strive to know them all.
> 
> ...



Well are you calling the big outfits or are you at their worksite at 6 am with work boots gloves and a lunch box ?
The reason I ask is if the latter applies then I can't understand why they would not hire you. See if I'm heading a big operation and a youngster shows up seemingly ready, It would be much harder to not give him a chance as he has already show initiative!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't be too uppity, there Kermie. I wouldn't let a prospective employer know anything about your "experience" because it ain't anything worth noting. Not to sound harsh but most guys would rather train someone who don't know ####, and more importantly, knows that they don't know ####, than deal with a young knowitall blabberin away like a retard all day, ya know? Drag yer brush, carry yer wood, work harder than anyone else and a good employer will see that initiative and hopefully discuss helping you progress your career. This should take years so be prepared. Lol. Or if you have half a brain, run away now! Hahahahahahaahahaahahaha


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't be too uppity, there Kermie. I wouldn't let a prospective employer know anything about your "experience" because it ain't anything worth noting. Not to sound harsh but most guys would rather train someone who don't know ####, and more importantly, knows that they don't know ####, than deal with a young knowitall blabberin away like a retard all day, ya know? Drag yer brush, carry yer wood, work harder than anyone else and a good employer will see that initiative and hopefully discuss helping you progress your career. This should take years so be prepared. Lol. Or if you have half a brain, run away now! Hahahahahahaahahaahahaha



Lmfao well pretty much, lol. I dont care if they blabber as long as its on the way to the chipper with a decent stack of brush! How ever you bring up a valid point it is going to take years kermit probably faster if you can find someone actually needing climber trainee. I learned my climbing at the big O and then if you were willing to climb you got plenty of experience. I will not say it was the best way to learn though as shock treatment is a bit extreme.


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 13, 2012)

haha I dont mean to sound at all like a know it all, truth be told I don't know much. I prefer to have a stable backround of knowledge before I try putting it into practice. Im totally open to be taught however. Im only a few weeks into this, real green. Id rather know something going into it than knowing nothing. For example, im trying out all different types of hitches and learning them. Distel, VT, tautline, blakes, prussiks, etc. All useful, and good to have in my head for when I need them. And also beyond a work environment, this gear/knowledge will help me in the woods while hiking. I like to have a healthy knowledge of knots in general. (especially while hammocking) 

My "experience" is only a single day with this other climber, just a taste of what a work day could be like. All I really did was saw and help him. Youre right, its not worth noting, and it isnt noted on applications haha I know Im young, and I respect my elders. Theyve been there, I havent. All I have to offer is work ethic and a willingness to learn from the pros! :msp_smile: 

Im applying to places online and in the newspaper that run ads for whatever they need, most places dont list a company so Im assuming they are smaller outfits. I have no idea where the worksites are so I can't show up to one.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2012)

KermitTheFrog said:


> haha I dont mean to sound at all like a know it all, truth be told I don't know much. I prefer to have a stable backround of knowledge before I try putting it into practice. Im totally open to be taught however. Im only a few weeks into this, real green. Id rather know something going into it than knowing nothing. For example, im trying out all different types of hitches and learning them. Distel, VT, tautline, blakes, prussiks, etc. All useful, and good to have in my head for when I need them. And also beyond a work environment, this gear/knowledge will help me in the woods while hiking. I like to have a healthy knowledge of knots in general. (especially while hammocking)
> 
> My "experience" is only a single day with this other climber, just a taste of what a work day could be like. All I really did was saw and help him. Youre right, its not worth noting, and it isnt noted on applications haha I know Im young, and I respect my elders. Theyve been there, I havent. All I have to offer is work ethic and a willingness to learn from the pros! :msp_smile:
> 
> Im applying to places online and in the newspaper that run ads for whatever they need, most places dont list a company so Im assuming they are smaller outfits. I have no idea where the worksites are so I can't show up to one.



Kermit look into Job corp, here they have a training program and it certifies you as climber, might help; also gives you pretty good skills! They have job placement program for graduates!


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 13, 2012)

Also I just want to point out, Im not looking to make $30/hour out the gate. Ill take what I can get as I go. Im prepared to have this as a career until I either fall out and die, or get too old. I know it will take a while, as it well should. Im at the bottom and I know it haha you won't find me toting on about how cool I am, I watch too much star trek and x files to NOT be a nerd haha


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 13, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> Kermit look into Job corp, here they have a training program and it certifies you as climber, might help; also gives you pretty good skills! They have job placement program for graduates!



Do they really? I had no idea. I have a friend who did job corps for computers. Ill have to look into that. At the moment Im looking at getting my arborist license, and attending a climbing school for general safety and procedural guidelines. I havent found a climber cert yet, but ill look into the jobcorps thing!


----------



## no tree to big (Oct 13, 2012)

when I first started looking for a job at a tree co I called like 30 dif places only 2 called back and it took a several months


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 13, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> when I first started looking for a job at a tree co I called like 30 dif places only 2 called back and it took a several months



good to know im not the only one. Ive been applying to a bunch of places, nothing yet.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2012)

KermitTheFrog said:


> Do they really? I had no idea. I have a friend who did job corps for computers. Ill have to look into that. At the moment Im looking at getting my arborist license, and attending a climbing school for general safety and procedural guidelines. I havent found a climber cert yet, but ill look into the jobcorps thing!



I know they teach it here in Hot Springs and u live onsite and you actually climb! Yes your a ISA certified tree climber after the program I looked into teaching there is how I know! I think they have the same program in Kentucky too


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 13, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> I know they teach it here in Hot Springs and u live onsite and you actually climb! Yes your a ISA certified tree climber after the program I looked into teaching there is how I know! I think they have the same program in Kentucky too



Thats awesome! Im searching the programs in my closest states here in Connecticut. In CT to prune and whatnot you need a license, take downs you dont. or so I hear. Id bet its easier to get work with that on your card. ISA, License, etc.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2012)

KermitTheFrog said:


> Thats awesome! Im searching the programs in my closest states here in Connecticut. In CT to prune and whatnot you need a license, take downs you dont. or so I hear. Id bet its easier to get work with that on your card. ISA, License, etc.



More importantly is your trained by a certified instructor you will learn all the methods techniques and put then into practice under educated supervision and if you pass will be ready for safe work operations.


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 13, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> More importantly is your trained by a certified instructor you will learn all the methods techniques and put then into practice under educated supervision and if you pass will be ready for safe work operations.



Thats more or less what Im getting at. For me to work/train professionally as a climber, I should be licensed first I guess (in ct). Its kind of like driving a car from what I gather. Sure, you can drive all you want unlicensed, but get caught and youre in trouble. You can know all sorts of everything, but without that cert on paper you are in violation. 

So thats why Im doing all this study of tree species, knots, climbing/rigging, because its all going to be used eventually and its on the test. Im not formulating my own techniques or anything, Im working with what the climber taught me. And with this study/knowledge, Ill learn the practice faster in real life situations because the backround info is already there concerning the basics

I checked the jobcorps around here, nothing for arborists! dang.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> More importantly is your trained by a certified instructor you will learn all the methods techniques and put then into practice under educated supervision and if you pass will be ready for safe work operations.



If your serious it may be worth a plane ticket round trip! I mean you will be able to say without a doubt you are a climber! Still would have much to learn of the industry but you will have a firm foundation.


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 13, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> If your serious it may be worth a plane ticket round trip! I mean you will be able to say without a doubt you are a climber! Still would have much to learn of the industry but you will have a firm foundation.



definetly worth consideration!!! We have a similar cert here in the east with the ISA. not jobcorps related, but I am definetly interested in that. Id like to be a specialist for once than just a jack of all trades somewhere.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2012)

KermitTheFrog said:


> definetly worth consideration!!! We have a similar cert here in the east with the ISA. not jobcorps related, but I am definetly interested in that. Id like to be a specialist for once than just a jack of all trades somewhere.



I sent a link check it out! Also if your top of the class I believe there is a scholarship program! Kermit the certification is ISA climber specialist after graduating how ever the benefit is actually climbing under supervision because even old climber such as myself have flaws. Having a trained instructor guide you is priceless and I believe you earn some not much but some!


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 13, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> I sent a link check it out! Also if your top of the class I believe there is a scholarship program! Kermit the certification is ISA climber specialist after graduating how ever the benefit is actually climbing under supervision because even old climber such as myself have flaws. Having a trained instructor guide you is priceless and I believe you earn some not much but some!



yes I got the link, thats cool! Im looking into a climbing school around here too, theres a couple. I dont think moving out to arkansas is an option for me right now though, unfortunately. If the opportunity arose id be on the next plane lol I might join up with a Rec climbing group too, for practice. nothing like the view from on top of a tree.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2012)

KermitTheFrog said:


> yes I got the link, thats cool! Im looking into a climbing school around here too, theres a couple. I dont think moving out to arkansas is an option for me right now though, unfortunately. If the opportunity arose id be on the next plane lol I might join up with a Rec climbing group too, for practice. nothing like the view from on top of a tree.



Lol yup


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2012)

agreed


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 13, 2012)

thats cool! look like a giant broccoli hahaha We've got a bunch of big ol conifers here in the yard, about 100'. Im itching to climb them. All in good time though...


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2012)

KermitTheFrog said:


> thats cool! look like a giant broccoli hahaha We've got a bunch of big ol conifers here in the yard, about 100'. Im itching to climb them. All in good time though...



That tree was a bitc66 lol heres before and after for those!


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 13, 2012)

they built the house around the tree huh? haha that powerline one mustve been a mega pain!


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2012)

KermitTheFrog said:


> they built the house around the tree huh? haha that powerline one mustve been a mega pain!



Lol they both had power lines but yes they were definitely memorable however the 20000 before I had a camera were just as bad lol


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 13, 2012)

how would you rig those down? speed line them or grab cut and throw?


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2012)

KermitTheFrog said:


> how would you rig those down? speed line them or grab cut and throw?



Well if had choice crane but owner would not allow on driveway! There really was no where to put a speedline on the pine and so it was cut and lowered! Then chunked out by hand. the other tree took every trick in the book lol Jump cutting Tip tie and lift or actually swing to get clear of lines but not hit the house! That last limb you see me on the dead oak was the only suitable tip and rigging point and it also was too low in height to help really! The other parts of the tree were taller than that limb and most definitely longer!



Btw not meaning to hyjack thread, just meant as entertainment anyway check out schools because if your totally interested in this as a career the training and certifications will help you in the long haul!


----------



## KermitTheFrog (Oct 13, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> Well if had choice crane but owner would not allow on driveway! There really was no where to put a speedline on the pine and so it was cut and lowered! Then chunked out by hand. the other tree took every trick in the book lol Jump cutting Tip tie and lift or actually swing to get clear of lines but not hit the house! That last limb you see me on the dead oak was the only suitable tip and rigging point and it also was too low in height to help really! The other parts of the tree were taller than that limb and most definitely longer!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw not meaning to hyjack thread, just meant as entertainment anyway check out schools because if your totally interested in this as a career the training and certifications will help you in the long haul!



no worries man!! I like seeing the pictures. helps me to learn more. I have so much in my head, its nice to see the real world application. by all means keep 'em coming haha


----------

